# blow through MAF setup



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

geoff is trying out a blow through MAF on his S14. it's working really well so far, no problems at all  

setup:
enthalpy's ECU, z32 maf as blow through in 3.0 in. charge pipes with 4.0 in. of straight tubing after, then a 90 degree bend and 6.0 in of straight with a 90 before the MAF.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm tempted to try this on my t25 setup........


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm not...  I like my MAF where it is.


----------



## Camry343 (Nov 23, 2002)

Are there any HP gains to be had from this setup. If not then really what is it's purpose. Only difference I see is the maf reading boosted compressed air instead of air at atmospheric pressure.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

You'll have quicker throttle response and you'll be able to vent your BOV into atmosphere... and maybe less wiring for some!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> You'll have quicker throttle response and you'll be able to vent your BOV into atmosphere... and maybe less wiring for some!


hmm. ive honestly never seen this setup...anyone got a close up picture of this? i want to vent my bov up through in front of my windshield...funnnnessss.... any disadvantages to this though?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javier has all the pictures up top man....


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> javier has all the pictures up top man....


i kno, but i cant see exactly what he did that makes this setup much different. i searched on it, nothing else on these forums about it. i just dont understand how it works. james u on AIM? IM me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

he moved the air flow meter from before the turbo to after the intercooler. this allows the computer to have a much more accurate calculation between the amount of air and fuel, from what it percieves and what is actually going in the engine at any given time... that's why you have faster throttle response because normally the air that is measured by the MAF has a certain amount of time to reach the engine because of the length of piping between...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

any disadvantages? i mean, with the way you explain it, i find it odd that everyone wouldnt do this, i mean, it seems like a no-lose situation


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

not really... the air coming out of the IC is always going to be hotter than ambient so it may run a bit lean because the MAF is a heated filament... but probably not much... and the wiring required isn't that bad...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> not really... the air coming out of the IC is always going to be hotter than ambient


theres gotta be a way around that. i wonder if you combo'd a CAI setup with a larger, more efficient IC, if you could at least make it back to ambient temps.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Jasper said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > not really... the air coming out of the IC is always going to be hotter than ambientQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> um... well I don't think its that big of a deal to try to go to large measures to fix... its basically denser hotter air than ambient... (trying to think this out as I type) so in reality there is more air going into the engine but the heat from it is causing the MAF to think there is less...


i plan on running an aquamist water injection setup (distilled (aka boiled) water is cheap enough that i can run it 24/7. that supposedly can lower intake temps as much as 30* F


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Jasper said:


> i plan on running an aquamist water injection setup (distilled (aka boiled) water is cheap enough that i can run it 24/7. that supposedly can lower intake temps as much as 30* F



doesn't matter as you'll have to plumb that in after the MAF... you don't want to spray water on the MAF... you'll still be running a bit lean...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> doesn't matter as you'll have to plumb that in after the MAF... you don't want to spray water on the MAF... you'll still be running a bit lean...


lol you really need to get on AIM so we dont use 3 pages of posts to talk about this lol. ok, well, is there a way to *not* run lean? im plannin on a JWT fuel rail and FPR, msd 72lb injectors, walboro 255lph pump, high-flow filter, ford mustang cobra MAF, s3 cams, the list goes on. ive tried to upgrade everything that would restrict fuel delivery...what else is left?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Jasper said:


> lol you really need to get on AIM so we dont use 3 pages of posts to talk about this lol. ok, well, is there a way to *not* run lean? im plannin on a JWT fuel rail and FPR, msd 72lb injectors, walboro 255lph pump, high-flow filter, ford mustang cobra MAF, s3 cams, the list goes on. ive tried to upgrade everything that would restrict fuel delivery...what else is left?


dude I don't mean running lean like its going to blow up your engine but there is a slight correction factor between the heat that the filament detects and the amount of air going in... like small... I wouldn't waste too many brain cells on it.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

jon also went to a blow through on his s13 a few days ago. he was running a normal setup with a 4.0 to 3.0 in reducer from the turbo to the Z32 maf, then the K&N 3.0 in. filter. now he has a 4.0 in Green filter on the turbo only, and 2.5 in _hot side_ piping and 3.0 in. _cold side_ piping to Z32 maf, then to the TB.

after switching to a larger filter with less piping, full boost came 400-500rpm sooner...10psi on GT3037


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Only disadvantage I see is sealing the box the MAF sits in. Cool, innovation isn't dead on the SR20.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

man boost that much sooner? ...think I'll try this!


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> and the wiring required isn't that bad...


what wiring will need to be changed to do this? or will the maf wires just need to be extended?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

kwertis said:


> the maf wires just need to be extended


----------



## kwertis (Aug 7, 2003)

thanks james


----------

